# écrivain, auteur, compositeur - féminin : écrivaine, auteure, autrice, compositrice ?



## aj+fj

Bonjour,

si on parle d'une femme qui écrit des romans, est-ce qu'on utilise le mot auteur/ écrivain (genre masculin) meme s'il s'agit de la femme? Ou emploie-t-on le mot auteure/ écrivaine? Est-ce que ces mots existent au féminin?
Merci beaucoup!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour aj+fj,
Bienvenue sur le forum !

Ces termes existent, il me semble.
Il me semble aussi qu'en France on les utilise très peu. Les femmes elles-mêmes n'y semblent pas très concernées par la mode politiquement correcte de la féminisation à outrance et se sentent très bien d'être des auteurs et des écrivains. 
Je crois qu'en revanche la situation est totalement différente au Canada, où ces termes sont entrés dans les moeurs.

Je ne saurais dire néanmoins ce qu'il en est de la Belgique, de la Suisse et de l'Afrique francophone.


----------



## marget

J'ai lu que puisqu'il y a tant de femmes écrivains au Canada, on dit facilement "auteure" et "écrivaine".


----------



## TomBoyGirlyWoman

Bonjour, 

Pour parler d'une musicienne qui écrit ses textes et en compose la musique, on dit auteure-compositeur ou
auteure-compositrice ?

Merci.


----------



## Frenchrescue

Personnellement, j'écrirais que cette personne est auteur compositeur.

Cordialement,
Frenchrescue


----------



## lilou.moi

Bonjour,

[…]

Quant à la mise au féminin, tous les français ne le feraient pas de la même façon: en France nous sommes un peu "en retard" et avons tendance à garder le terme masculin même au féminin. Le mot "auteure" n'existe pas dans les dictionnaires de référence français (Larousse ou Petit Robert) et une femme est bien "un auteur". Je garderais donc une femme "auteur-compositeur".

Par contre je sais qu'au Québec il féminise beaucoup plus les mots et parlent eux de "auteure-compositrice"...

J'espère que cela t'aidera un peu.

Bonne journée


----------



## Frenchrescue

Bonjour,

[…]

Pour ce qui concerne la féminisation des noms, les usages varient effectivement dans le monde francophone.

Cordialement,
French rescue


----------



## TomBoyGirlyWoman

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses à tous les deux.

Je me disais bien qu'il était plus courant de rencontrer "auteur-compositeur" au sujet d'une femme. J'avais cependant un doute. Ne voit-on pas souvent " auteure " pour parler d'une écrivain (écrivaine ) ? Par contre, je trouve dommage de ne pas pouvoir utiliser le féminin quand on en a l'occasion.

bonne journée.


----------



## lilou.moi

[…]

TomBoyGirlyWoman, je suis d'accord avec toi et "écrivaine" en est un autre très bon exemple: ce mot n'existe officiellement en français de France mais est souvent usité au Québec...


----------



## Mme Lencauchez

Salut,  je voudrais savoir si le mot 'autrice' est acceptable […] en français?  Sinon, est-ce qu'il est vraiment nécessaire d'utiliser 'femme écrivain' ou y-a-t'il un autre mot qui convient mieux?
Merci!


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur ce forum !

Oui, ce mot est tout à fait acceptable ! Certains le préfèrent même à "auteure", parce que se distinguant clairement de "auteur" à l'oral.

Depuis l'officialisation (qui me semble assez récente) de "auteure" dans le vocabulaire, je pense que "femme écrivain" ne doit plus guère être utilisé désormais.


----------



## pointvirgule

Il est intéressant de noter que_ autrice _existait en vieux français ; il est attesté dans le Godefroy. Mais dans les dictionnaires du XVIIIe, il n'est, pour autant que je sache, mentionné que par Féraud (1787), qui le rejette comme « barbarisme » (misogynie, quand tu nous tiens...)

_Autrice_, basé sur la terminaison latine _–trix_, est certainement une forme féminine régulière ; peut-on en dire autant de _auteure _?


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

Dans la phrase ci -dessous, on parle de deux femmes qui ont rédigé un guide sur les cafés de Paris. 

"Après avoir visité plus de deux cents cafés, les auteurs proposent leur classement. Ce guide est disponible dans toutes les librairies" 

à l'écrit que faut-il employer pour désigner la profession de l'auteur au féminin?

Auteur/auteure/autrice?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Depuis des réformes assez récentes, pratiquement tous les métiers et professions peuvent se décliner au féminin. Pour les noms en "eur" au masculin, rien de plus facile : il suffit d'ajouter un "e" final.

Et donc, "auteure" dans ce cas.
Par ailleurs, "aut_rice_" n'a _(... presque  )_ jamais existé !


----------



## tilt

snarkhunter said:


> Par ailleurs, "aut_rice_" n'a jamais existé !


Pourtant si, il suffit de suivre le lien donné par PV en octobre 2012 pour s'en convaincre !
On le trouve également dans la Base Historique du Vocabulaire Français et le Dictionnaire du Moyen Français, de l'ATILF.

Mais cette forme est complètement tombée en désuétude, c'est vrai.


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

*Ce lien* concernant la féminisation des titres de fonction au Canada en donne une liste très détaillée sinon presque exhaustive.
Or, l' « autrice » n’y figure pas (jusqu’à nouvel ordre, bien évidemment).


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,
*
En France, on peut dire que, pour les femmes, on a le choix entre "auteur" et "auteure" et que le féminin         d'écrivain est  "écrivaine". 
*
En effet, en 1999, a été rendu public le _Guide d’aide à la féminisation des noms de métiers, titres, grades et fonctions, _préfacé par le Premier ministre de l'époque ; or, ce guide indique ceci : 



> auteur (…, de) *auteur(e)** *(3.3.a.Rem.1). * * En Suisse, auteur, autrice. Les formes auteuse, autrice et aut(h)oresse sont attestées mais rares.
> *3.3.a. Remarque 1 : Pour les termes auteur*, docteur et pasteur, les formes morphologiquement régulières et attestées en -trice ou en -oresse (autrice, aut(h)oresse, doctrice, pastoresse) ne sont plus acceptées aujourd’hui. *On conservera la forme identique au masculin, avec le choix d’ajouter ou non un -e à la finale,* comme pour assesseur, censeur, etc. : *une auteur(e), *une docteur(e), une pasteur(e). Il va de soi que les féminins en -esse encore en usage sont toujours admis : une doctoresse






> écrivain [ils'agit du masculin uniquement] *écrivaine* *(3.1.)
> 3.1. Noms se terminant par une finale autre que -eur
> Le féminin se construit normalement par l’adjonction d’un -e à la finale, *[..]


----------



## Logospreference-1

De ces courbes Ngram avec une auteur, une auteure, auteur contemporaine, auteure contemporaine, il ressort que si _auteure_ a connu ces deux ou trois dernières décennies un succès spectaculaire, le féminin_ une auteur_ demeure la valeur sûre, d'une part, et que s'agissant d'une femme le féminin sous les formes_ une auteur_ ou _une auteure_ tarde à s'imposer, sans quoi nous aurions des résultats avec un adjectif comme _contemporaine_, d'autre part.

Pour moi qui continue d'écrire et de dire _un auteur_ pour une  femme,  l'important est de s'attacher à faire connaître dans son texte ou dans  ses paroles qu'on parle d'une femme. En principe il y a toujours moyen.  Si à telle occasion ce n'était pas le cas j'adopterais exceptionnellement _une auteur_. 

Les courbes Ngram avec une écrivain, une écrivaine, écrivain contemporaine, écrivaine contemporaine me donnent davantage confiance dans l'avenir d'_une écrivaine_.

Les femmes sont nombreuses parmi les auteurs, et l'on a du mal à dire autrice ; elles sont peu nombreuses parmi les compositeurs, et l'on n'a pas de mal à dire compositrice : c'est tout de même un peu frustrant. Les cantatrices ne connaissent pas leur bonheur, le mot masculin restant à inventer.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

Votre graphique montre que, au cours du dernier quart de siècle qu'il concerne (1982-2008), c'est "une auteur*e*" qui domine.

Il montre aussi que "une écrivain*e*" domine pendant (à peu de chose près) la même période.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Je reprends ce vieux fil pour demander si ce n'est plutôt d'autrice qu'il faudrait parler, selon les règles classiques de formation des noms féminins.

En outre, le Larousse registre bien la forme "compositrice" comme féminin.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Quitte à féminiser, autant que ce soit pour une jolie forme ; or quelle écrivaine voudrait-elle se faire appeler une autrice ? Les usages flottent, il y a donc plus de liberté qu'habituellement de choisir la façon de se faire appeler, mais tout autant, pour les autres, d'en tenir compte ou non : autrice-compositrice, je ne le dirai jamais, pas plus qu'auteure-compositrice, guère mieux à mon goût, sans blâmer pour autant les régionalismes, alors qu'il ne me gêne nullement, du point de vue de la langue, de dire auteur-compositrice. À mon goût, contrairement à écrivain, auteur n'a pas de féminin satisfaisant, alors que compositrice passe très bien : quand on peut féminiser avantageusement, sans oublier de respecter la langue, c'est-à-dire quand rien dans la langue ou dans son histoire ne s'y oppose, personnellement j'y suis toujours favorable, comme la grande majorité des gens, je crois. _Auteur-compositrice_, donc : où est le problème, puisque les noms masculins se terminant par _eur_ n'ont pas tous de féminin et, quand ils en ont un, ne le forment pas tous de la même manière ?

Comme vous l'aurez remarqué, _auteure-compositeur_ je ne l'envisage même pas : le pire, à mon sens, de la féminisation malvenue, de tous les points de vue ; des deux mots, on féminise celui qu'on ne peut pas féminiser convenablement et on garde au masculin celui dont le féminin est parfaitement établi ! Le TLF_i_ :


> COMPOSITEUR, TRICE, substantif


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Ce que tu écris, c'est tout très bien à titre de reflexion, mais cela me paraît une position qui est le fruit d'une esthétique trop personnelle. En quoi la féminisation "autrice" serait-elle moins avantageuse que "compositrice", si le procédé est exactement pareil?

Selon les règles de féminisation qu'on m'a enseignées, les substantifs masculins en -eur ont le féminin en -euse, et ceux en -teur ont le féminin en -trice, sauf quand la lettre t appartient à la racine d'un verbe français: alors il faudrait féminiser en -teuse.
Donc: 
- fileur et fileuse, 
- agriculteur et agricultrice (la lettre t ne faisant pas partie de la racine verbale), acteur et actrice,
- dompteur et dompteuse (puisqu'il y a le verbe dompter).

Auteur, selon cette même règle, donnerait autrice. Après une petite recherché, j'ai appris que la forme féminine autrice, qui, soit dit en passant, vient en ligne droite du latin auctrix, fut utilisée régulièrement jusqu'au 17-ième siècle, lorsqu'elle fut bannie par l'Académie Française. Il faut donc remercier (ou, selon le point de vue, porter plainte contre) cette institution et ses précurseurs idéologique comme Monsieur Malherbe.
Quant aux femmes de lettres, il y en a bon nombre qui non seulement ne voudraient pas se faire appeler des autrices, mais qui, bien au contraire, insistent à se faire appeler de cette manière.
Je ne vois donc aucune raison de nier aux noms masculins en -eur des équivalents féminins, lorsqu'il y a des modes de formation réguliers.
Le seul cas où je voie un problème serait le mot "ingénieuse", où l'on ne sait pas trop (sauf par le contexte) si cela correspond à "ingénieur" ou à "ingénieux", deux mots apparentés étymologiquement.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

pointvirgule said:


> Il est intéressant de noter que_ autrice _existait en vieux français ; il est attesté dans le Godefroy. Mais dans les dictionnaires du XVIIIe, il n'est, pour autant que je sache, mentionné que par Féraud (1787), qui le rejette comme « barbarisme » (misogynie, quand tu nous tiens...)
> 
> _Autrice_, basé sur la terminaison latine _–trix_, est certainement une forme féminine régulière ; peut-on en dire autant de _auteure _?



Dans les langues ibéro-romanes, les formes féminines dérivées de -trix ont complètement disparu, sauf dans deux ou trois mots qui, je le supçonne, viennent du français ou de l'italien: actrice, impératrice, peut-être aussi du langage technique (au sens large du terme) comme matrice ou locomotrice.
Les formes féminines en -ora (autor qui donne - régulièrement - autora) qui correspondraient à "auteure" sont une innovation issue soit du latin vulgaire soit du roman (je n'en suis pas sûr).


----------



## Nawaq

Auteur - autrice ? 

Je suis désolée, mais c'est *moche*, ça me fait penser à _autiste _(je sais même pas pourquoi)... auteure, c'est bien mieux.

Comme dit dans un autre post, si on féminise les noms masculins, autant faire quelque chose qui sonne bien, autrice, c'est franchement laid. 


Professeur(e), auteur-compositrice, femme pompier ou pompier (pas pompière, pompeuse)...


----------



## pointvirgule

Nawaq said:


> Comme dit dans un autre post, si on féminise les noms masculins, autant faire quelque chose qui sonne bien, autrice, c'est franchement laid.


Le navire de _autrice _a vogué, comme disent les Anglais, plus la peine d'en parler. C'est _auteure _qui s'est imposé.

Mais ceci dit, pourquoi certaines gens trouvent-ils le mot _autrice _si laid, alors que le très similaire _actrice _ne les fait aucunement tiquer ? Question d'habitude, simplement.


----------



## Nawaq

pointvirgule said:


> Le bateau de _autrice _a vogué, comme disent les Anglais, plus la peine d'en parler.
> Mais ceci dit, pourquoi certaines gens trouvent-ils le mot _autrice _si laid, alors que le très similaire _actrice _ne les fait aucunement tiquer ? Question d'habitude, simplement.



Bonsoir,

Je pense pas que ce soit une question d'habitude du tout ici, c'est juste qu'autrice (même si pas si différent qu'actrice), a une sonorité désagréable. Je pourrais bien l'entendre pendant mille ans, je le trouverais toujours aussi laid. Y a des mots comme ça j'imagine. Après c'est un ressenti personnel: chacun ses goûts.


----------



## Nicomon

Ce serait si simple si on pouvait toujours féminiser avec un « _e_ », tout simplement.

On aurait  : _administrateure_,_ acteure, auteure,  chanteure, compositeure, docteure, lecteure, traducteure_... 
et foin des _teuse_, _trice _et _toresse_.  

En ce qui me concerne, n'importe quoi sauf « _femme + nom_ » (ça m'énerve!) fait l'affaire.

Alors, si je dis/écris,_  un*e* auteur*e*,  _je préfèrerais encore _autrice _à  « _femme auteur_ ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec PV : c'est avant tout une question d'habitude. Si le terme d'_autrice_ était répandu, personne ne le trouverait étrange ; c'est sa rareté qui le rend curieux. Cela dit, je ne dirais jamais _autrice_ non plus, alors que c'est le terme le plus ancien. Mais je n'arrive pas davantage à me résoudre à dire ou écrire _auteure_… N'en déplaise aux féministes, j'écris encore :

_George Sand est un auteur célèbre du XIXe siècle.
Mme de Staël est un très bon écrivain._


----------



## Nicomon

Au moins, tu n'écris pas _une femme auteur / femme écrivain. _

À choisir, je trouve le masculin moins choquant que_ femme X. _


----------



## Nawaq

c'est marrant comme les avis divergent.

pourquoi femme X, ça te choque autant @Nicomon ?
Va pas me dire que tu as quelque chose contre _Docteur Quinn, femme médecin_ ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

La _femme auteur_ peut évidemment rappeler l'_homme médecine_, qu'on ne voulait pas appeler un médecin. L'Académie a-t-elle recommandé la _femme auteur_ dans cet esprit, j'hésite à aller jusque-là. Mais il faut savoir que selon le TLFi à _auteur_ (remarque 2), Bescherelle en 1845, suivi par Valéry en 1931, réduisait l'écrivain à son style, le véritable ouvrage étant réservé à l'auteur. Pourtant, le féminin _écrivaine_ avait été lui aussi banni, après avoir été pratiqué tout aussi bien qu'_autrice_.

Pour ceux que l'histoire d'_autrice_ intéresse : Histoire d'autrice, de l'époque latine à nos jours, d'Aurore Evain, texte que je trouve bien documenté sans me prononcer sur le fond, dans lequel j'ai noté les usages de « défenseuse » et de « prédécesseuse ».

On y apprend que ce féminin fut contesté, sinon rejeté, dès le IVe siècle, ayant été introduit, si j'ai bien compris, par Tertullien, qu'en guise d'auteur j'appellerais un burin plutôt qu'une plume.

Certes, on a le droit de trouver _autrice_ joli, mais pourquoi ne chante-t-on pas le mot, au moins dans les poèmes et les chansons, et pourquoi donc _une auteur, une auteuse, une auteure, une auteuresse, une authoresse_ ? Quoi qu'il en soit, j'insiste pour qu'en matière de féminisation du vocabulaire on n'oublie jamais l'esthétique et qu'on s'assure toujours que le mot, donc, sonne bien aux oreilles du grand nombre. Attention encore : un _curseu_r était à l'origine un conducteur de char ; allons-nous créer le féminin _curseuse_ ? Faut-il suivre Marie de Gournay qui n'hésita pas à créer _tyranne_ ?

Un mot fameux se terminant par _-trice _venu du latin par l'italien (message #23 d'Angelo di Fuoco), c'est la cantatrice.


----------



## Nicomon

Nawaq said:


> pourquoi femme X, ça te choque autant @Nicomon ?
> Va pas me dire que tu as quelque chose contre _Docteur Quinn, femme médecin_ ?


  Je ne crois pas me tromper en disant que statistiquement, il y a plus d'infirmières que d'infirmiers, et que les secrétaires sont surtout des femmes.
Et pourtant, on ne dirait pas _un homme secrétaire / un homme infirmier._
Pourquoi dire _une femme auteur/pompier_?   Pourquoi dirait-on _une femme peintre _plutôt que _une peintre_ (tout court) si on ne dit pas _homme peintre_ ?

Ça m'énerve, c'est tout. 

Docteur(e) Quinn, femme médecin_ e_st l'adaptation d'une série américaine dont le titre original comprend l'équivalent anglais de « _femme_ ».
C'est autre chose.


----------



## janpol

On pourrait ajouter à cette liste "parolier" et 'parolière", "romancier/ière", et encore "nouvelliste" et "scénariste" qui sont "unisexes" comme certains vêtements. Par ailleurs , je trouve "poétesse" sensiblement plus joli que que "poète"
auteur, écrivaine = ce n'est pas parce que ces mots ne sont pas (encore) dans les dicos qu'ils n'y seront jamais.


----------



## Nawaq

Nicomon said:


> Docteur(e) Quinn, femme médecin_ e_st l'adaptation d'une série américaine dont le titre original comprend l'équivalent anglais de « _femme_ ».
> C'est autre chose.



Je sais bien que ça vient d'une série américaine  je vois pas ce que ça a avoir avec ce que j'ai dit, c'est comme ça que ça a été traduit, donc c'est que ça se dit aussi...

Et désolée, pour le "femme", je voulais juste dire pour pompier, pas le reste, je me suis pas bien exprimer, c'est juste que voilà, bref, je m'embrouille, ça me fatigue, désolée encore Nicomon


----------



## Nicomon

En anglais c'est _medecine woman_.  On a traduit _woman_ par _femme_, bien sûr.
J'espère que les modérateurs me pardonneront ces deux mots anglais sur le forum FS. 

La série se passe à la fin du 19e siècle.  Je trouverais plutôt ancien de dire « _femme médecin _» en 2016.
Personne ne dira :  _ J'ai rencontré Unetelle; c'est une femme médecin / Je vous présente docteur(e) xyz, femme médecin. _

De toute façon, l'important c'est de savoir ce que la principale intéressée préfère qu'on dise/écrive. 
Si j'étais_ un*e* auteur*e* / écrivain*e* je _l'écrirais comme ça... avec les_ « e ».   _
Même que j'aurais (presque) envie de remettre _autrice _à la mode.
Mais si ma collègue _auteur / écrivain_ préférait, quant à elle, dire_ je suis_ _*un* auteur/écrivain.._. je respecterais son choix.


----------



## danielc

La féminsation des titres est permise.

L'Académie française se résout à la féminisation des noms de métiers


----------



## danielc

RFI il y a 20 minutes environ a vite parlé "d'auteurs et d'autrices". Est-il question d'un usage hexagonal officiel, mais encore forcé?


----------



## Locape

Comme l'a écrit *Maître Capello*, c'est une question d'habitude (et de génération). On s'est d'abord habitué à 'auteure' en France, avec beaucoup de retard sur le Canada, et ensuite, petit à petit, à 'autrice'. Moi aussi, j'ai commencé par dire 'auteure', mais je préfère maintenant dire 'autrice', je pense que les jeunes générations y seront habitué, que cela ne leur semblera plus bizarre à l'oreille. Plus vous utilisez un terme depuis longtemps, plus il vous semble pertinent, même si la plupart des gens ne s'en rendent pas compte, ou refusent de le faire !
Donc l'usage officiel en France est surtout 'auteure', mais 'autrice' commence à gagner du terrain.
C'est intéressant de noter que beaucoup de jeunes femmes revendiquent de s'appeler 'autrice', les moins jeunes de s'appeler 'auteure' et les plus âgées en restent à 'auteur'. Je pense que pour ces dernières, le masculin fait plus sérieux, ce que je trouve très révélateur ! 😉


----------



## Nanon

@danielc , Radio France Internationale a vocation à être diffusée partout dans la francophonie et à refléter des usages qui ne sont pas purement hexagonaux .

L'Académie française n'a pas tranché à propos d'_auteure_ ou d'_autrice_ : elle attend que le temps fasse son travail. Mais je relève son aversion pour la prononciation du _-e_ final dans les suffixes en _-eure_. Ainsi, un Méridional ne pourrait pas prononcer _la professeur*e* Machinchose_ ?


> L’emploi de ces formes en « -eure », qui fait débat, et cristallise certaines oppositions au mouvement naturel de la féminisation de la langue, ne constitue pas une menace pour la structure de la langue ni un enjeu véritable du point de vue de l’euphonie, à condition toutefois que le « e » muet final ne soit pas prononcé.


Le rapport et son analyse sont visibles ici, par exemple : Féminisation des noms : petite révolution à l’Académie française


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Autrement dit, l'Académie veut bien féminiser, à condition que ça se voie le moins possible et que ça ne s'entende pas. Rien que cet argument me fait préférer « autrice » (par ailleurs légitime), alors que je le trouve - personnellement - moche à l'oral.


----------



## Bezoard

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Autrement dit, l'Académie veut bien féminiser, à condition que ça se voie le moins possible et que ça ne s'entende pas. Rien que cet argument me fait préférer « autrice » (par ailleurs légitime), alors que je le trouve - personnellement - moche à l'oral.


Mais tu fais un bien méchant procès à l'Académie qui n'a jamais rien dit de tel et n'a sûrement pas posé ces conditions !


> Deux formes de féminisation des noms en « -eur » semblent entrer en compétition : la forme en « -euse », plus ancienne et dont l’usage reste attesté dans un grand nombre de cas, et la forme en « -eure », qui est devenue très courante aujourd’hui. La règle est simple : la déclinaison en « -euse » s’opère lorsqu’un verbe correspond au nom (on a ainsi « une carreleuse », « une contrôleuse », « une entraîneuse », tirés des verbes « carreler », « contrôler », « entraîner ») ; dans le cas contraire, l’usage s’en tenait jusqu’à une date récente à la forme masculine (« une docteur » ou « une femme docteur », « une proviseur »). On observe que l’absence de déclinaison au féminin laisse de plus en plus souvent la place à une forme en « -eure ». Cette terminaison est commode à forger et n’est pas perceptible à l’oreille : du point de vue de la morphologie et de l’étymologie, un nombre assez réduit de cas soulèvent une difficulté. Si l’emploi du suffixe « -eure » peut parfois entrer en compétition avec le seul emploi de l’article (défini ou indéfini), il apparaît toutefois que cette forme de féminisation est particulièrement répandue dans le cas des métiers exercés dans une large proportion par les femmes : il en va ainsi pour le féminin « professeure ». « La professeur » (l’apocope familière « la prof » est très ancienne) présente un caractère quelque peu restrictif, même s’il n’y a pas lieu de s’interdire cette possibilité offerte par la langue.   L’emploi de ces formes en « -eure », qui fait débat, et cristallise certaines oppositions au mouvement naturel de la féminisation de la langue, ne constitue pas une menace pour la structure de la langue ni un enjeu véritable du point de vue de l’euphonie, à condition toutefois que le « e » muet final ne soit pas prononcé. L’usage est en train de se former : cette forme de féminisation s’appliquera-t-elle à tous les substantifs en « -eur » qui n’ont pas de féminin ? Il n’entre pas dans la mission de l’Académie d’anticiper sur les évolutions en cours, et qui ne manqueront pas de se poursuivre en fonction des transformations de la société et des mœurs.


L'Académie se contente d'observer. Elle n'est évidemment pas contre les marques apparentes du féminin (féminin en -euse, féminin en -trice) ; pour les féminins en "-eure", elle se contente de noter qu'ils sont parfaitement anodins du point de vue de l'euphonie, ce qui est indéniable dans le Nord de la France au moins.
Elle observe avec intérêt la compétition qui existe en ce moment entre "autrice" et "auteure", mais ne prend pas parti pour l'instant :


> Un cas épineux est celui de la forme féminine du substantif « auteur ». Il existe ou il a existé des formes concurrentes, telles que « authoresse » ou « autoresse », « autrice » (assez faiblement usité) et plus souvent aujourd’hui « auteure ». On observera que l’on parle couramment de « créatrice » et de « réalisatrice » : or la notion d’« auteur » n’est pas moins abstraite que celle de « créateur » ou de « réalisateur ». « Autrice », dont la formation est plus satisfaisante, n’est pas complètement sorti de l’usage, et semble même connaître une certaine faveur, notamment dans le monde universitaire, assez rétif à adopter la forme « auteure ».


http://www.academie-francaise.fr/si...eminisation_noms_de_metier_et_de_fonction.pdf


----------



## Mai10six

l'Académie said:
			
		

> « Autrice », dont la formation est plus satisfaisante, n’est pas complètement sorti de l’usage, et semble même connaître une certaine faveur, notamment dans le monde universitaire, assez rétif à adopter la forme « auteure ».


Il est vrai que l'ajout de la marque du féminin à un suffixe par nature masculin fait de ce mot une sorte de chimère, mais est-on choqué par _une mineure, une prieure, une supérieure_, formés à partir du masculin et visuellement sinon étymologiquement semblables à _auteure _?

Le monde universitaire n'est cependant pas unanime pour autrice, témoin Alain Finkelkraut qui l'assimile à "_une craie qui crisse sur un tableau noir_" (Le Monde, 13/12/2017). Comme il est dit plus haut, le mot a pourtant de solides origines classiques, avec le latin _auctrix _féminin de _auctor_. Et on le trouve encore assez tard, au XVIème siècle, chez Brantôme entre autres (Recueil des Dames, poésies et tombeaux (Pléiade Gallimard p. 48) lorsqu’il évoque le rôle de Catherine de Médicis dans le massacre de la Saint-Barthélémy:
"... _mais j'ai bien ouy dire qu'elle n'en fut pas la première autrice_"
et jusqu'au XIXème siècle chez Louis-Sébastien Mercier (Néologie, 1801)
Néologie ou Vocabulaire de mots nouveaux : à renouveler, ou pris dans des acceptions nouvelles ([Reprod.]) / par L. S. Mercier,.. | Gallica

alors que le mot n'existait officiellement plus, son acte de décès (très condescendant) ayant paru, avant même le dictionnaire de l'Académie, dans celui de Furetière en 1690:
"_On dit aussi d'une femme qu'elle s'est érigée en auteur, quand elle a fait quelque livre ou pièce de théâtre._"

Même ancienneté pour _écrivaine_. On trouve dans un projet de réglement des métiers de la prévôté de Paris en 1316 la mention de "_Jehanne l'escripvaine_", ou encore _"Je suis mauvaise escripbaine, comme vous pouvez veoir par ceste lettre"_ dans le Roman de Troyle de Louis de Beauvau en 1455.

Mais est-il indifférent que ces féminisations d'activités valorisantes aient été oubliées depuis le Moyen-Âge, période faste pour le statut de la femme, quoiqu'on en dise, par rapport à ce qui va suivre, alors pour des métiers dits "modestes" tels que blanchisseuse, caissière, hôtesse, aide-soignante, voire secrétaire (dont le féminin est supposé a priori), c'est le masculin qui paraît incongru ?


----------



## Bezoard

L'histoire de "autrice" est très bien décrite ici :
http://siefar.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/Histoire-d-autrice-AEvain.pdf



> est-on choqué par _une mineure, une prieure, une supérieure_, formés à partir du masculin et visuellement sinon étymologiquement semblables à _auteure ?_


Non, mais on sait que c'est ce point qui choque un certain nombre de puristes qui ne pensent possible cette dérivation que pour les mots tirés d'un comparatif latin en "ior". Je crois qu'ils sont si minoritaires et déconnectés de l'évolution de la langue qu'on peut bien s'asseoir sur leur avis.


----------



## Nanon

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Autrement dit, l'Académie veut bien féminiser, à condition que ça se voie le moins possible et que ça ne s'entende pas. Rien que cet argument me fait préférer « autrice » (par ailleurs légitime), alors que je le trouve - personnellement - moche à l'oral.


L'Académie a écrit trop vite : en voilà un argument ! En français méridional, le _-e_ sera prononcé en finale absolue ou devant consonne, aussi bien pour _autrice _que pour _auteure_...


----------



## danielc

_Autrice_ s'entend au Canada, mais ce n'est pas naturel pour moi. Je préfère _auteure_, si je dois féminiser _auteur._

Voici les 10 jeunes autrices et auteurs à surveiller en 2020


----------



## Mai10six

snarkhunter said:


> Depuis l'officialisation (qui me semble assez récente) de "auteure" dans le vocabulaire, je pense que "femme écrivain" ne doit plus guère être utilisé désormais.


Cette remarque me fait réaliser que depuis le début de cette discussion... il y a 14 ans en 2006 (!!), on n'envisage que l'assimilation auteur/autrice et écrivain.
Mais le mot est plus polysémique que cela; la cohérence oblige à appliquer la féminisation du mot à tous ses emplois comme synonyme de "_créatrice d'une oeuvre_", ainsi qu'à toutes ses autres acceptions, et c'est plus difficile à entendre, voire "décoiffant":
_Marie Curie est l'auteure de la découverte du radium
L'autrice de ce crime est une femme.
Amélie Nothomb gagne bien sa vie grâce à ses droits d'autrice.
elle n'a pas trouvé d'éditeur, elle publie à compte d'autrice.
Ma mère est l'auteure de mes jours._
etc...


----------



## Locape

Mai10six said:


> Mais est-il indifférent que ces féminisations d'activités valorisantes aient été oubliées depuis le Moyen-Âge, période faste pour le statut de la femme, quoiqu'on en dise, par rapport à ce qui va suivre, alors pour des métiers dits "modestes" tels que blanchisseuse, caissière, hôtesse, aide-soignante, voire secrétaire (dont le féminin est supposé a priori), c'est le masculin qui paraît incongru ?


Tout à fait vrai, mais on oublie que jadis, 'un secrétaire (particulier)' était avant tout masculin, les femmes (aristocrates) écrivaient elles-mêmes leur courrier personnel, et non professionnel, réservé aux hommes. C'est à partir des années 20 que 'la secrétaire' a commencé à devenir presque exclusivement féminin.
Sinon, 'mineure', 'prieure' et 'supérieure' ne sont pas pour moi étymologiquement semblables, car se terminant en "eur" et non en "teur", comme 'créateur', 'acteur', producteur', 'agriculteur', qui font tous leur féminin en "trice".
Quant à l'autre crétin autoproclamé censeur de France et du monde, dire que 'autrice' semble être une craie qui crisse sur un tableau noir, ça devrait l'être 2 fois plus avec 'créatrice' ("cr" +"tr", double crissement !), donc son argument n'est pas valable, on n'y est pas habitué, donc on trouve ça bizarre !


----------



## Nicomon

Extrait de cette page de la BDL  (il y a plus) :   *autrice*


> _*Autrice*_*, vraiment accepté?  *Même s’il ne figure pas dans plusieurs ouvrages de référence, le mot _autrice _est accepté en français. Il est attesté depuis plusieurs siècles et il est correctement formé. Il ne s’agit donc en rien d’un néologisme ni d’un barbarisme.
> _*Auteure*_*, toujours admis?  *Le féminin _auteure_ est apparu pour répondre à un besoin de dénomination à une époque où _autrice_ ne faisait plus partie de l’usage. Il s’est très bien implanté au Québec, notamment à la suite des recommandations de l’Office québécois de la langue française sur la féminisation des appellations de personnes dans les années 1970 et 1980.
> *Une femme auteur? *[...]  Pour sa part, l’Office privilégie, pour désigner des femmes, l’emploi de formes au féminin. Il ne conseille pas l’ajout du mot _femme_ à une appellation au masculin (comme _femme auteur_, _femme médecin_, etc.) en raison de l’absence de symétrie (on ne dit pas _homme auteur_, _homme médecin_, etc.).
> Des explications sont présentées dans l’article consacré à *l’emploi de homme et de femme**.*
> *Et s’il faut choisir entre auteure et autrice?* Chacun ou chacune peut y aller de sa préférence quant au féminin à employer. Par contre, si une femme préfère l’une de ces appellations pour se désigner elle-même, il est préférable d’adopter celle-ci lorsque l’on s’adresse à elle ou qu’on la désigne.


 Je répète ce que j'ai écrit en 2016 aux posts 27 et 35.   





> En ce qui me concerne, n'importe quoi sauf « _femme + nom_ » (ça m'énerve!) fait l'affaire.
> Alors, si je dis/écris,_  un*e* auteur*e*,  _je préfèrerais encore _autrice _à  « _femme auteur_ ».
> 
> Si j'étais_ un*e* auteur*e* / écrivain*e* _je l'écrirais comme ça... avec les_ « e ».    _Même que j'aurais (presque) envie de remettre _autrice _à la mode.
> Mais si ma collègue _auteur / écrivain_ préférait, quant à elle, dire_ je suis_ _*un* auteur/écrivain.._. je respecterais son choix.


----------



## Bezoard

Locape said:


> Sinon, 'mineure', 'prieure' et 'supérieure' ne sont pas pour moi étymologiquement semblables, car se terminant en "eur" et non en "teur", comme 'créateur', 'acteur', producteur', 'agriculteur', qui font tous leur féminin en "trice".


Ce n'est pas parce que la finale est "-teur" qu'on a nécessairement un féminin en "-trice".
Le _conteur_ fait la _conteuse _et non la _contrice_, le _chanteur_ la _chanteuse _et non la_ chantrice, _mais la_ cantatrice_… !


----------

